# Be careful out there folks.



## stapo49 (Oct 3, 2019)

Body believed to be missing photographer found at foot of mountain

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 3, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> Body believed to be missing photographer found at foot of mountain
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



So scary to think it was almost a full day before they even knew to start looking.  I used to hike alone with the dog but this past year or so I will only go with a friend and have joined a couple of hiking/nature photography groups instead.


----------



## cgw (Oct 4, 2019)

For some, photographers are an animus target for reasons I don't try to fathom. Downtown Toronto isn't exactly "mean streets" but some areas I avoid outside of early a.m. for street shooting. Though I'm just as interested in people as architectural details or street scenes, there are areas where troubled souls can't resist a screaming encounter or tirade--whether they're in the shot or not. Just walking on is usually the way out. We usually travel in threes in case a little extra persuasion is in order. Further together, as usual.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Oct 29, 2019)

"Always hike with a partner" and "tell people where you are going", applies to photographers also.

Nature plays no favorites.

Yup, be careful out there.


----------

